# Wet shower



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 1, 2013)

Just recieved a call from a local contractor, would like to turn a bathroom into a wet room with water closet, lav in said wet room, my question is - how would you handle the required receptacle next to lav and or any other electrical source, i know they make fixtures for wet locations for lighting, just not sure on the receptacle, your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 1, 2013)

See Section E3902.12 from the 2006 IRC = *Flush mounting with faceplate.*

In damp or wet locations, the enclosure for a receptacle installed in an outlet box

flush-mounted in a finished surface shall be made weatherproof by means of a

weatherproof faceplate assembly that provides a water-tight connection between

the plate and the finished surface.



.


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 1, 2013)

In use cover. 406.8(B)(1)

It says nothing about "outdoor", just "wet location".


----------



## ICE (Mar 1, 2013)

I would need a toilet paper dispenser that's listed for a wet location.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 1, 2013)

Great comment Ice, but we are requireing water proof toilet paper


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 1, 2013)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Just recieved a call from a local contractor, would like to turn a bathroom into a wet room with water closet, lav in said wet room, my question is - how would you handle the required receptacle next to lav and or any other electrical source, i know they make fixtures for wet locations for lighting, just not sure on the receptacle, your thoughts are appreciated.


What exactly is a "wet Room"?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 1, 2013)

Greg, that was the term the contractor used, but everything will be tiled there will be a floor drain and a dam as you enter the bathroom, all fixtures will remain in the (bathroom), meaning everything has a chance by either steam or water to get wet, so i think wet room describes it best


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2013)

There is no separation between the shower and room not the fanatical ideas you imagine

it is not a steam room and the entire room is not a shower

nothing in the code prohibits it


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 1, 2013)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Greg, that was the term the contractor used, but everything will be tiled there will be a floor drain and a dam as you enter the bathroom, all fixtures will remain in the (bathroom), meaning everything has a chance by either steam or water to get wet, so i think wet room describes it best


I have had people entertain the idea of converting a bathroom into a steam room by tiling the complete room and adding a shower door entrance with a sill. The problem with this idea is the electrical outlet is now in the wet area. Even by installing a wet cover over the outlet, the steam can still enter the outlet compartment unlike a light fixture that has a pressure seal to keep water and vapor out.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 1, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> There is no separation between the shower and room not the fanatical ideas you imagine  it is not a steam room and the entire room is not a shower
> 
> nothing in the code prohibits it


 , I have done this before for handicap but did not install the steam as was requested.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 1, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I would need a toilet paper dispenser that's listed for a wet location.


Here you go ICE!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 679


View attachment 679


/monthly_2013_03/572953c6e768d_forhardsspeople1.jpg.86a6b51933663a581edf83dad3d8fe9c.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2013)

picture won't post


----------



## Frank (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that a drum trap under the sink?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you all & Mark we have done a little research on this as well this morning, did not thick it was not doable just concerned with the required receptacle next to the lav. Thank you all for your quick reply's


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 1, 2013)

Our new bathroom was designed like a wet room too but I did arrange the shower so it would not be hitting the lav area. Everything does drain toward the shower and there is nothing with floor contact. The lav counter and toilet are wall hangers.

It is great for the grand kids. Their mom can just hose them off. This is also the pool bath so wet kids are not a problem.

This is tiled, floor to ceiling.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2013)

Frank said:
			
		

> Is that a drum trap under the sink?


waste can..


----------



## ICE (Mar 1, 2013)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Here you go ICE!!


Leave it to you to chap my :butt


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2013)

That room really serves to the old saying quite well...  "s#!t, shower and shave."

I can see the simplicity of the whole thing from the consumer point of view, but obviously the code conundrum too.  I'm stumped about what to do about the receptacle.  I doubt an in-use cover would last very long before being taken off by an owner, but what can you do.


----------

